# spintech with x pipe question



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ive been looking into spintech exhaust for an 05 and trying to decide what i wanna get by watching videos on youtube. Why do so many people get the spintech exhaust but instead of using the x pipe it comes with they put a magnaflow x pipe on it? Is it a sound issue or just a cheaper way of doing it?
thanks


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No idea on the magnaflow thing. But, I have heard spintech in person. A guy with an 06 at the local cruise ins has it and is otherwise stock and it sounds really good if you like loud. Almost too loud and raspy for me, borderlines on mustang/loudmouth 2 obnoxiousness, but doable (barely).


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Usually what they're doing is the axlebacks, and being cheap, not getting the full system.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

i have spintech cat back kit on my 06 with x pipe. love it . not to loud at all under 4000 rpm. get it cranked up in the rpms and she gets loud.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i got a spintech on my 06 with an h pipe it sounds so deep and throaty my buddy has an slp x pipe and you cant hear his over mine and my spintech is really not that loud


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

I just ordered my spintech with x pipe catback system (with the 4 inch tip upgrade!) today from maryland speed. Can't wait to get it on the car, but now i'm debating if I should hollow my cats out while I'm poking around under there. I see that some of you guys say its pretty loud, so maybe I'll wait and see. 

I should be getting my nitto 555's about the same day!


----------

